# Spamd - Fehler



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

*Verschiedne Fehler*

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder / immer noch verschiedene Fehler:

1. spamd

```
spamd[2551]: Use of uninitialized value $selerr  in concatenation (.) or string at  /usr/share/perl5/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line 332.
spamd[2551]: prefork: select returned error on server filehandle: 
spamd[31836]: prefork: sysread(8) failed after  300 secs at /usr/share/perl5/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line  654.
spamd[31835]: prefork: sysread(7) failed after  300 secs at /usr/share/perl5/Mail/SpamAssassin/SpamdForkScaling.pm line  654.
postfix/smtpd[9794]: warning: 125.234.238.187:  hostname 125.234.238.187.hcm.viettel.vn verification failed: Name or  service not known
```
Danke euch!

2. Weiterhin:
Hat wahrscheinlich nichts damit zu tun aber lohnt es sich nen extra thread auf zu machen?:

```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/pdo_sqlite.so' -  /usr/lib/php5/20090626/pdo_sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No  such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/pspell.so:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on  line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on  line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite3.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite3.so:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on  line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/pdo_sqlite.so' -  /usr/lib/php5/20090626/pdo_sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No  such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/pspell.so:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on  line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on  line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library  '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite3.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite3.so:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on  line 0
...
```
3. Und zu guter letzt, lassen sich jetzt keine Datenbanken mehr anlegen.
In ISPConfig werden diese zwar angezegit aber mit phpMyAdmin kann ich mich nicht einloggen!
Wenn ich mich als root in phpMyAdmin einlogge sehe ich auch, das keine Datenbank angelegt wurde!

Danke euch!


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

1) Spamd wird von ispconfig nicht verwendet, ISPConfig verwendet amavisd und der läd die spamassassin libraries intern. Du kannst spamd also einfach stoppen.

2) Hat nichts damit zu tun. Ich vermute Du hast Dein System oder aber php aktualisiert und es sind noch Konfigurationsdateien für die obigen libraries vorhanden, die aber nicht mehr benötigt werden.

Schau mal in das Verzeichnis /etc/php5/conf.d/ dort solltest Du Konfigurationsdatein für die obigen .so datein finden, öffne sie und kommentier die darin enthaltenen Direktiven mit ; aus.

3) Vermutlich hast Du das mysql root Passwort mal geändert ohne as auch in der datei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf anzupassen.


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Danke für den tollen Support!

1. gemacht ;-)

2. Wo genau? Gibt es doch bestimmt einen schönen Befehl für, in Dateien zu suchen?!

```
root@static:/etc/php5/conf.d# ls -la
insgesamt 18
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 15. MÃ¤r 19:22 .
drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 1024 15. MÃ¤r 19:11 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   50 10. Feb 14:19 gd.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60  2. Jun 2010  imagick.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   54 10. Feb 14:19 imap.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 10. Feb 14:19 mcrypt.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   57 10. Feb 14:19 mysqli.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   56 10. Feb 14:19 mysql.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   52 10. Feb 14:19 pdo.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 10. Feb 14:19 pdo_mysql.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 10. Feb 14:19 pdo_sqlite.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 10. Feb 14:19 pspell.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 10. Feb 14:19 sqlite3.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 10. Feb 14:19 sqlite.ini
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3399 19. Aug 2010  suhosin.ini
```
3. Nein habe nicht geändert, sollte sowas nicht im Log stehen?
Von gestern Abend bis vorhin hat sich nichts geändert und mit dem bisherigen phpMyAdmin - root komme ich ja auch noch rein.


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

2) Welche dtaien es sind sollte ja klar sein, sie heißen ja wie die .so Dateien nur mit Endung .ini. Öffne sie mit einem editor wie z.B. vi, vim, joe und füge die ; vor den Zeilen ein die nicht mit ; beginnen.

Zu 3) Dann läuft entweder cron nicht oder es liegt ein andere Fehler vor, den Du so finden kannst:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

2. In den Datein stehen aber immer die gleichen 2 Zeilen:
ähnlich:

```
; configuration for php SQLite module
extension=sqlite.so
```
Dann immer die Extension auskommentieren?

3.

```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/2009062                                                                             bject file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/2009062                                                                             le: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/2009062                                                                             le: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/2009062                                                                             file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
```
Nachdem ich die Fehler von 2. auskommerntiert habe:

```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
```
Also kein Fehler mehr?


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

2) ja.
3) mach erstmal 2 damit Dein PHP wieder funktioniert.


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Hat sich überschnitten, oben schon geändert!


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

> Also kein Fehler mehr?


Irgendeine Ausgabe solltest Du schon bekommen wenn Du wie im FAQ beschrieben Debugging aktiviert hast. Überprüf das bitte nochmal, nur mit ausführen des scriptes ohne debug log an ist es nicht getan.


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

habe den Cron deaktiviert und Debug angeschaltet und trotz mehreren Minuten warten (~15min) erhalte ich nun folgende Meldung:


```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
11.04.2012-16:32 - DEBUG - There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.
```
Diese habe ich dann mit kill mal beendet aber dennoch erhalte ich diese Meldung!
Nach mehren versuchen:

```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
11.04.2012-16:47 - DEBUG - There is already a lockfile set. Waiting another 10 seconds...
```
Zulest in ispconfig/cron.log steht:

```
PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined method plugins::registerAction() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/backup_plugin.inc.php on line 54
```
Warum stehen in diesem Log eigentlich keine Zeiten?

Ich probiere folgendes jetzt:
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-56184.html

Mist:


> root@static:/etc/php5/conf.d# rm /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
> root@static:/etc/php5/conf.d# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
> 11.04.2012-16:52 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
> 11.04.2012-16:52 - DEBUG - Found 17 changes, starting update process.
> ...


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

Du hast bei Dir also Entwickler svn code eingespielt (das entspricht der zukünftigen Version 3.0.5) und danach wieder ein downgrade auf ispconfig stable (3.0.4.4) gemacht, das führt natürlich zu Problemen denn jetzt hast Du einen Datei-Mischmasch aus 2 Versionen und in den libraries der stable Version sind natürlich nicht alle Funktionen die von Plugins der SVN Version benötigt werden vorhanden. Lösche also mal das Backup Plugin der 3.0.5 Version:

rm -f /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-enabled/backup_plugin.inc.php
rm -f /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/backup_plugin.inc.php

und versuch es dann nochmal.



> Warum stehen in diesem Log eigentlich keine Zeiten?


Weil Linux auf stderr keine Zeiten bei Fehlern ausgibt.


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Update auf stable sagte no change also aus svn.
Nun noch mal alles kill und rm und es läuft.


```
root@static:/etc/php5/conf.d# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Found 17 changes, starting update process.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'delete' from plugin 'mailman_plugin' raised by event 'mail_mailinglist_delete'.
PHP Warning:   file_get_contents(/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master):  failed to open stream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/mailman_plugin.inc.php on  line 117
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/rmlist", line 46, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl", line 107, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 433
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'insert' from plugin 'mailman_plugin' raised by event 'mail_mailinglist_insert'.
PHP Warning:   file_get_contents(/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master):  failed to open stream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/mailman_plugin.inc.php on  line 117
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/newlist", line 104, in <module>
    from Mailman import MailList
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/MailList.py", line 45, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl", line 107, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
...
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 435
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'delete' from plugin 'mailman_plugin' raised by event 'mail_mailinglist_delete'.
PHP Warning:   file_get_contents(/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master):  failed to open stream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/mailman_plugin.inc.php on  line 117
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/rmlist", line 46, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl", line 107, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 436
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'insert' from plugin 'mailman_plugin' raised by event 'mail_mailinglist_insert'.
PHP Warning:   file_get_contents(/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master):  failed to open stream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/mailman_plugin.inc.php on  line 117
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/newlist", line 104, in <module>
    from Mailman import MailList
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/MailList.py", line 45, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl", line 107, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 437
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'db_delete' from plugin 'mysql_clientdb_plugin' raised by event 'database_delete'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Dropping MySQL user: web14
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Dropping MySQL database: usr_web14_1
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 438
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'db_insert' from plugin 'mysql_clientdb_plugin' raised by event 'database_insert'.
...
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 441
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'ftpuser_base_plugin' raised by event 'ftp_user_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 442
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'db_delete' from plugin 'mysql_clientdb_plugin' raised by event 'database_delete'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Dropping MySQL user: ...
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Dropping MySQL database: ...
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 443
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Network configuration disabled in server settings.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 444
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Network configuration disabled in server settings.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 445
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Network configuration disabled in server settings.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 446
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Network configuration disabled in server settings.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 447
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Network configuration disabled in server settings.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 448
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Network configuration disabled in server settings.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 449
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.
...
11.04.2012-16:56 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```
Wie kann ich downgraden?


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

> Update auf stable sagte no change also aus svn.


Sehr schlechte Idee denn SVN ist ungetesteter Entwickler Code der nächsten Version den man nicht produktiv nutzen sollte. Wie man eine stable Version nochmal mit sich selbst aktualisiert steht bereits zig mal im Forum und auch in jeden release notes.



> Wie kann ich downgraden?


Du kannst nicht downgraden. Das wäre so als ob Du versuchst mit Word 95 ein Word 2007 Dokument zu öffnen, das Datenbakschema von Major Versionen unterscheidet sich da sie neue Funktionen enthalten.

Du kannst also entweder ein Backup von /etc, ispconfig und der ispconfig DB einspielen falls Du eines vom Updater hast erstellen lassen oder aber Du machst eine saubere Neuinstallation des Systems.

da es aber laut Log jetzt erstmal funktioniert, lass es besser erstmal so wie es ist.


----------



## lusim (11. Apr. 2012)

Also läuft es ja scheinbar aus svn, aber der Log ist ja nunmal nicht sauber (siehe oben). Was kann / muss ich da machen?

Was redest du da von major? Unterstützt die nächste Version dies statt mailman??


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> Also läuft es ja scheinbar aus svn, aber der Log ist ja nunmal nicht sauber (siehe oben). Was kann / muss ich da machen?


Ruf mal auf:


```
cp /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/mm_cfg.py.master /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master
```



> Was redest du da von major? Unterstützt die nächste Version dies statt mailman??


Major Version = Hauptversion


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Ruf mal auf:
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/mm_cfg.py.master /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master
> ...


Ich dachte wegen Mailman bei Major an majodomo etc^^ sry.


```
/etc/init.d/mailman restart
Restarting Mailman master qrunner: mailmanctlTraceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl", line 107, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
```
und dann geändert in einen Link, damit ich nicht immer doppelt die conf bearbeite:

```
rm /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master
ln -s /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/mm_cfg.py.master /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master
updatedb
locate mm_cfg.py.master
   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/mm_cfg.py.master
   /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master
```


```
cat /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master
# -*- python -*-

# Copyright (C) 1998,1999,2000 by the Free Software Foundation, Inc.
#
# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
# modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License
# as published by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2
# of the License, or (at your option) any later version.
#
# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
# GNU General Public License for more details.
#
# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin Street, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA
# 02110-1301 USA


"""This is the module which takes your site-specific settings.

From a raw distribution it should be copied to mm_cfg.py.  If you
already have an mm_cfg.py, be careful to add in only the new settings
you want.  The complete set of distributed defaults, with annotation,
are in ./Defaults.  In mm_cfg, override only those you want to
change, after the

  from Defaults import *

line (see below).

Note that these are just default settings - many can be overridden via the
admin and user interfaces on a per-list or per-user basis.

Note also that some of the settings are resolved against the active list
setting by using the value as a format string against the
list-instance-object's dictionary - see the distributed value of
DEFAULT_MSG_FOOTER for an example."""


#######################################################
#    Here's where we get the distributed defaults.    #

from Defaults import *

##############################################################
# Put YOUR site-specific configuration below, in mm_cfg.py . #
# See Defaults.py for explanations of the values.            #

#-------------------------------------------------------------
# The name of the list Mailman uses to send password reminders
# and similar. Don't change if you want mailman-owner to be
# a valid local part.
MAILMAN_SITE_LIST = 'mailman'

#-------------------------------------------------------------
# If you change these, you have to configure your http server
# accordingly (Alias and ScriptAlias directives in most httpds)
DEFAULT_URL_PATTERN = 'http://%s/cgi-bin/mailman/'
PRIVATE_ARCHIVE_URL = '/cgi-bin/mailman/private'
IMAGE_LOGOS         = '/images/mailman/'

#-------------------------------------------------------------
# Default domain for email addresses of newly created MLs
DEFAULT_EMAIL_HOST = '{hostname}'
#-------------------------------------------------------------
# Default host for web interface of newly created MLs
DEFAULT_URL_HOST   = '{hostname}'
#-------------------------------------------------------------
# Required when setting any of its arguments.
add_virtualhost(DEFAULT_URL_HOST, DEFAULT_EMAIL_HOST)

#-------------------------------------------------------------
# The default language for this server.
DEFAULT_SERVER_LANGUAGE = {default_language}

#-------------------------------------------------------------
# Iirc this was used in pre 2.1, leave it for now
USE_ENVELOPE_SENDER    = 0              # Still used?

#-------------------------------------------------------------
# Unset send_reminders on newly created lists
DEFAULT_SEND_REMINDERS = 0

#-------------------------------------------------------------
# Uncomment this if you configured your MTA such that it
# automatically recognizes newly created lists.
# (see /usr/share/doc/mailman/README.Exim4.Debian or
# /usr/share/mailman/postfix-to-mailman.py)
# MTA=None   # Misnomer, suppresses alias output on newlist

#-------------------------------------------------------------
# Uncomment if you use Postfix virtual domains (but not
# postfix-to-mailman.py), but be sure to see
# /usr/share/doc/mailman/README.Debian first.
MTA='Postfix'
POSTFIX_STYLE_VIRTUAL_DOMAINS = [{virtual_domains}]
#-------------------------------------------------------------
# Uncomment if you want to filter mail with SpamAssassin. For
# more information please visit this website:
# http://www.jamesh.id.au/articles/mailman-spamassassin/
# GLOBAL_PIPELINE.insert(1, 'SpamAssassin')

# Note - if you're looking for something that is imported from mm_cfg, but you
# didn't find it above, it's probably in /usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Defaults.py.
```


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> und dann geändert in einen Link, damit ich nicht immer doppelt die conf bearbeite:


Das macht nur wenig Sinn. Durch den Link sorgst Du dafür das alle manuellen Änderungen von Dir in der /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master bei jedem Update entfernt werden ....


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Das macht nur wenig Sinn. Durch den Link sorgst Du dafür das alle manuellen Änderungen von Dir in der /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master bei jedem Update entfernt werden ....


Solange ich keinen Unterschied habe und ich nicht weiß welche Datei ich bearbeiten muss, macht es ja keinen Unterschied. Aber wenn es daran liegt werde ich es entsprechend wieder cp.

Aber wieso woher der Fehler weißt du auch nicht?!

Weiterhin:

```
root@static:/home/toor# newlist mailman
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/sbin/newlist", line 104, in <module>
    from Mailman import MailList
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/MailList.py", line 45, in <module>
    from Mailman import Utils
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 368, in <module>
    def MakeRandomPassword(length=mm_cfg.MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH):
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MEMBER_PASSWORD_LENGTH'
```
Gibt es einen anderen netten Dienst statt Mailman, mit dem ich zusammen mit ISPConfig arbeiten kann? Also in Bezug auf Maillinglisten!

Alles remove und nochmal von vorne...
Aber die Fehlermeldung hat sich geändert (minimal)

```
[B]Bug in Mailman version 2.1.13[/B]

 [B]We're sorry, we hit a bug![/B]

  Please inform the webmaster for this site of this problem.  Printing of traceback and other system information has been explicitly inhibited, but the webmaster can find this information in the Mailman error logs.
```


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> Aber wieso woher der Fehler weißt du auch nicht?!


Nein.



> Gibt es einen anderen netten Dienst statt Mailman, mit dem ich zusammen mit ISPConfig arbeiten kann? Also in Bezug auf Maillinglisten!


nein.



> Nun gut selbst kompilieren:


Würde ich nicht machen falls es kein Testserver ist der sowieso in Kürze neu installiert wird, denn damit machst Du das System unwartbar. Stattdessen installier lieber mal mailman mit dem Paketmanager neu, also bei apt mit 

apt-get install --reinstall mailman

und danach ggef mal ein:

dpkg-reconfigure mailman



> checking for user name "mailman"... configure: error:
> ***** No "mailman" user found!
> ***** Your system must have a "mailman" user defined
> ***** (usually in your /etc/passwd file).  Please see the INSTALL
> ***** file for details.


Alle notwendigen User werden durch den Paketmanager (apt bei debian) bei der Installation von mailman angelegt, also nicht durch ispconfig.


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

Habe es oben auch noch geändert!
Jetzt geht es wieder zeitweise: http://mailman.xyz.de/cgi-bin/mailman/admin
*[SIZE=+1]


		Code:
	

Anlegen einer Mailingliste auf mailman.xyz.de
Fehler: Unbekannter virtueller host: mailman.xyu.de

[/SIZE]*Wenn ich nun über diese Subdomain, alle Listen von allen vHost bearbeiten will mache ich das wie? Weil der Listenname ist ja direkt die mailadresse, diese will ich aber nicht auf die Subdomain haben...

http://mailman.xyz.de/cgi-bin/mailman/options/

```
[B][B][SIZE=+2][COLOR=red]Fehler: [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][I]Ungültige Optionen für das CGI Skript.[/I][/B]
```


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

Ändere mal die Zeile in der mm_cfg.py.master:

DEFAULT_URL_HOST   = '{hostname}'

in:

DEFAULT_URL_HOST   = 'mailman.xyu.de'


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

Gute Idee, daran habe ich garnicht gedacht,
aber wie ich oben schon gesagt habe (ich editiere zu viel sry) das ich ja von dieser Domain aus gerne alle vHost bearbeiten möchte.

Da die Liste ja nicht für die Subdomain gelten soll...
Leider ist es auch nicht möglich listenname@domain.de anzugeben :-(

Zudem scheint es über ISPConfig auch nicht möglich zu sein diese anzulegen, oder ich sehe diese aus gleichem Grund einfach nicht!

Das Problem ist ja suexec welches ich nicht deswegen abschalten will!

Habe ja nun mehere vHost und Domains. 

Server.domain.tld
kundendomain.tld <-- da drauf so die Liste (läuft mit suexec)
subdomain.kundendomain.tld <-- da drauf ist mailman zu erreichen

und es gibt ja nicht nur eine Kundendomain ;-)


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> das ich ja von dieser Domain aus gerne alle vHost bearbeiten möchte.


Und genau deswegen machst Du diese Einstellung so wie ich gepostet habe.



> Da die Liste ja nicht für die Subdomain gelten soll...
> Leider ist es auch nicht möglich listenname@domain.de anzugeben :-(


Warum sollte das denn nicht gehen? Du kannst eine Mailingliste für jede gültige von Dir konfigurierte Emaildomain anlegen.



> Server.domain.tld
> kundendomain.tld <-- da drauf so die Liste (läuft mit suexec)
> subdomain.kundendomain.tld <-- da drauf ist mailman zu erreichen


Du greifst ja auch nicht über die Kundendomains auf die Listen zu sondern über Deine Domain, also die des Providers. Du bist der Provider und als Provider hast Du eine Domain die ja auch für den Hostnamen des Servers verwendung findet und über diese Domain bzw. subdomain greifen Deine Kunden zu um Ihre Mailinglisten zu verwalten.

Wenn Du bei einem Provider Domains hast die Du über das Interface des Providers administrierst dann geschieht dies über die Domain des Providers. Wenn Du z.B. bei Hetzner Deine Domains oder Server administrierst dann loggst Du Dich ja auch über robot.hetzner.de ein und nicht über robot.deinedomain.de oder hetzner.deinedomain. de.


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Und genau deswegen machst Du diese Einstellung so wie ich gepostet habe.


Auf der Server Domain liegt aber auch eine Webseite, welche auch über suexec läuft und eine Subdomain ist da nicht mehr möglich.




Zitat von Till:


> Warum sollte das denn nicht gehen? Du kannst eine Mailingliste für jede gültige von Dir konfigurierte Emaildomain anlegen.


Deswegen (cgi-bin/mailman/create):

```
[B][B][SIZE=+2][COLOR=#ff0000]Fehler: [/COLOR][/SIZE][I]Der Listenname darf "@" nicht enthalten[/I][/B][/B]
```



Zitat von Till:


> Du greifst ja auch nicht über die Kundendomains auf die Listen zu sondern über Deine Domain, also die des Providers. Du bist der Provider und als Provider hast Du eine Domain die ja auch für den Hostnamen des Servers verwendung findet und über diese Domain bzw. subdomain greifen Deine Kunden zu um Ihre Mailinglisten zu verwalten.


Entsprechend der ISPConfig Domain auf 8080, aber wie schon gesagt läuft auch auf 80 eine Webseite auf dieser Domain mit suexec w.z.B. WebFTP und andere Snipplets die ich meinen Kunden zur Verfügung stelle.
Eine Subdomain ist da nicht möglich, da ich schon wie bei hetzner weiter nicht geroutet wird:
name.xyz.xyz.xyz.xyz.clients.your-server.de


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> Auf der Server Domain liegt aber auch eine Webseite, welche auch über suexec läuft und eine Subdomain ist da nicht mehr möglich.


Du verwechselst domains und subdomains. 



> Fehler: Der Listenname darf "@" nicht enthalten


das ist richtig, denn mailman Listennamen enthalten kein @, Du hast doch Die Domain bereits ausgewählt.



> Entsprechend der ISPConfig Domain auf 8080, aber wie schon gesagt läuft auch auf 80 eine Webseite auf dieser Domain mit suexec w.z.B. WebFTP und andere Snipplets die ich meinen Kunden zur Verfügung stelle.
> Eine Subdomain ist da nicht möglich, da ich schon wie bei hetzner weiter nicht geroutet wird:
> name.xyz.xyz.xyz.xyz.clients.your-server.de


Das ist alles nicht relevant für diese Konfiguration von mailman und ob Du den default hostname von hetzner auf Deine Dimain geändert hast oder nicht ist auch egal.

Also nochmal von vorne:

Du legst eine webseite mailman.deinedomain.de in ispconfig an, dort ist suexec nicht aktiv und über diese domain administrierst Du die Mailinglsiten. Ob Du eine Webseite deinedomain.de bereits hast und ob dort suexec an ist oder nicht ist absolut egal.


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

[OT]Meine Antworte wurde irgend wie nicht gespeichert, also nochmal[/OT]



Zitat von Till:


> das ist richtig, denn mailman Listennamen enthalten kein @, Du hast doch Die Domain bereits ausgewählt.


Eben nicht!
Wo soll ich diese den auswählen können?



mailman.egaldomain.de ohne suxec für die Verwaltung
serverdomain in cfg eingetragen also nicht die mailman.domainegal.de?! mailman.egaldomain.de bringt auch den Fehler: Unbekannter virtueller host: mailman.xyz.de
liste1@kunde1.de
liste2@kunde2.de will ich anlegen!
eidt: Dabei fällt mir auf das /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/mm_cfg.py.master garnicht gelesen wird


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> Eben nicht! Wo soll ich diese den auswählen können?


ISPConfig: E-Mail > Mailing List > Neuen Datensatz hinzufügen > das 2. Feld von oben hat den namen "Domain" und dort wählst Du die Domain Deiner Mailingliste aus.


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

Der Punkt funktioniert meiner Meinung nicht, weshalb ich direkt über den Mailman link versuche listen anzulegen.

Wie müsste der Link im Mailman für schon erstelle Listen sein, bzw wo kann ich alle mailman listen sehen, um zu kontrollieren, dass ISPConfig richtig funktioniert!


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> Der Punkt funktioniert meiner Meinung nicht, weshalb ich direkt über den Mailman link versuche listen anzulegen.


Es sind keine Fehler in der Funktion bekannt,zumindest gilt dies für die 3.0.4.4 Version.



> Wie müsste der Link im Mailman für schon erstelle Listen sein, bzw wo kann ich alle mailman listen sehen, um zu kontrollieren, dass ISPConfig richtig funktioniert!


Logge Dich einfach als listadmin der entsprechenden Liste ein in mailman ein.


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

Okay, bis eben lief Mailman aber die Jobliste wurde von ISPConfig nicht abgearbeitet.
Nun wieder gleiches Spiel in Mailman ist kaputt.

Also brauche ich wohl einmal wirkklich ein sinnvolles downgrad von svn auf stable!

Nun wieder rumgespielt und nun läuft es wieder, aber keine Liste von ISPConfig....
Dann liste über ISPConfig neu erstellen:

```
12.04.2012-15:54 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
12.04.2012-15:54 - DEBUG - Found 2 changes, starting update process.
12.04.2012-15:54 - DEBUG - Calling function 'delete' from plugin 'mailman_plugin' raised by event 'mail_mailinglist_delete'.
12.04.2012-15:54 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 464
12.04.2012-15:54 - DEBUG - Calling function 'insert' from plugin 'mailman_plugin' raised by event 'mail_mailinglist_insert'.
12.04.2012-15:54 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 465
12.04.2012-15:54 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
```
und nun geht mailman wieder nicht

```
/etc/init.d/mailman restart
Restarting Mailman master qrunner: mailmanctlTraceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl", line 106, in <module>
    from Mailman import mm_cfg
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/mm_cfg.py", line 70
    DEFAULT_URL_HOST = 'static.yxassd.clients.your-server.de
                                                                 ^
SyntaxError: EOL while scanning string literal
```
Da Fehlt ein ' aber das habe ich nun schon zichmal korrigiert...
Aber es ist kein symlink mehr ;-)

und obwohl es wieder läuft gibt es die Liste laut mailman nicht...
Es gibt im Moment keine öffentlichen Mailinglisten  Mailman auf dem Server mailman.xyz.de

Also such der wieder nur auf dem subhost, also wie sollte der richtige Link sein?


----------



## lusim (12. Apr. 2012)

Also ISPConfig scheint keine Lsiten anzulegen, obwohl es im Log steht.


```
/usr/lib/mailman/bin/list_lists
1 Passende Mailinglisten gefunden:
    Mailman - [keine Beschreibung verfügbar]
```


----------



## lusim (13. Apr. 2012)

Jetzt im Cronlog gefunden:



```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/newlist", line 266, in <module>
    main()
  File "/usr/lib/mailman/bin/newlist", line 208, in main
    emailhost=host_name)
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/MailList.py", line 502, in Create
    self.InitVars(name, admin, crypted_password)
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/MailList.py", line 406, in InitVars
    baseclass.InitVars(self)
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Archiver/Archiver.py", line 124, in InitVars
    }, mlist=self))
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 580, in maketext
    return findtext(templatefile, dict, raw, lang, mlist)[0]
  File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Utils.py", line 557, in findtext
    raise IOError(errno.ENOENT, 'No template file found', templatefile)
IOError: [Errno 2] No template file found: 'emptyarchive.html'
```
Um dieses Problem zu lösen, war es notwendig, die fehlende Datei emptyarchive von dem englischen ordner in den deutschen zu kopieren und dann alle de datein von /usr/share/mailman in /etc/mailman zu kopieren! jetzt sind zumindetens mal Listen angelegt!

Was aber im noch nicht das frontend dazu bewegt etwas anderes anzuzeigen:

```
[B] Mailinglisten auf mailman.xyz.de[/B]

           [SIZE=+2]Willkommen![/SIZE]Es gibt im Moment keine öffentlichen Mailinglisten
[CODE]
```


----------

